# Saw One



## MistysMom (Aug 19, 2008)

Yesterday I couldn't help myself. I went in a Vet owned pet shop/vet clinic, and yes they do sell puppies. You wouldn't think a Vet would sell pups, but he does. He's NOT my Vet. 
They had two maltese. I picked up one to hold and it was a female. It was very temping to bring her home, but I didn't. She's 3 mo's old, and they are asking about $800.00. I think it was $799.00 or something like that. She looked very healthy. I put her back and left. :smcry:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:grouphug: You did so good :grouphug: The baby might be $800.00 now, but the possible, and if not probable medical cost in the future, would far outway the $800.00. 

Plus you may just have saved the puppies poor Mommy, still back at the puppy mill from being bred again.

I know how hard it is. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Sep 13 2009, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829169


> :grouphug: You did so good :grouphug: The baby might be $800.00 now, but the possible, and if not probable medical cost in the future, would far outway the $800.00.
> 
> Plus you may just have saved the puppies poor Mommy, still back at the puppy mill from being bred again.
> 
> I know how hard it is. :grouphug:[/B]


I agree. You did the right thing. I can't imagine that a vet would have a puppy selling sideline. Never heard of that. It's so irresponsible.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Some vets aren't educated about puppymills & bybs any better than the general population is. The vet I take Boo & Hannah to has bred his Standard Poodle & sold the puppies.He even told me the best way to get a good dog is to find a nice family who breeds their own dogs. :huh: He thinks the purebred dogs from showbreeders are inbred & have more chance of genetic health problems. :huh: He is a decent vet,but I think I'm more educated on that subject than he is.  You did the right thing by not buying his puppy. It's very sad though.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I had a friend once who worked with a vet had a contract to work with Petland. For every Petland store there has to be a vet somewhere that is willing to work with them to sign health certificates. The vet was one of the richest vets I have ever known. My old vet was driving the same Honda he had had for years. This Petland guy had a new Mercedes every few years and honestly didn't work very much. Usually, he was off playing golf while the young doctors he hired at his clinic went out to do the work at Petland. He never felt the need to justify his behavior but some of the young vets at the clinic did. They would say at least someone was treating those dogs and someone had to. :huh: 

On the other side of the coin are the young vets who do not believe anyone can be a reputable breeder or show their dogs. A lot of people don't believe in pure-bred dogs. I was seeing a vet here in MD who was very good I believe, but nearly every time I went in there she would ask me if I HAD to keep my dog intact while I was showing him. :huh:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (MistysMom @ Sep 13 2009, 09:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829167


> Yesterday I couldn't help myself. I went in a Vet owned pet shop/vet clinic, and yes they do sell puppies. You wouldn't think a Vet would sell pups, but he does. He's NOT my Vet.
> They had two maltese. I picked up one to hold and it was a female. It was very temping to bring her home, but I didn't. She's 3 mo's old, and they are asking about $800.00. I think it was $799.00 or something like that. She looked very healthy. I put her back and left. :smcry:[/B]


Didn't we recently have a thread about a show breeder who had bred her male maltese to a different breed owned by her vet? She had put them on her website but took them down. This isn't the same vet is it?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Sep 13 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829190


> Some vets aren't educated about puppymills & bybs any better than the general population is. The vet I take Boo & Hannah to has bred his Standard Poodle & sold the puppies.He even told me the best way to get a good dog is to find a nice family who breeds their own dogs. :huh: He thinks the purebred dogs from showbreeders are inbred & have more chance of genetic health problems. :huh: He is a decent vet,but I think I'm more educated on that subject than he is.  You did the right thing by not buying his puppy. It's very sad though.[/B]


Sue,
Isn't that amazing though? I know I wasn't informed that is why when people say I didn't know ,I give them the benefit of the doubt. You would figure a vet would see so many of these puppy-mill cases/ I guess I learn something new everyday.
It is sad


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I would write a letter to them. "In case you didn't know, our Humane Society is full of dogs and puppies that need homes".
Let them know that they are no better than a puppy mill and doing the wrong thing.
Please pm me the name and where they are so I can write them.

Grrrrrrr!!!!!!

Marsha


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Sad. 
My vets do work for the SPCA, their staff volunteer at the SPCA, they give me a discount for all my dogs because I have done rescues. They do drive better cars than I do, but their good work balances that out.  

Maybe you could send them a list of rescue and shelter groups that could use their assistance.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Any vet who is in the business of selling dogs in a pet shop isn't any better then the BYB'er, or miller with a big operation - they all operate for GREED! The vet should be ashamed of himself, but obviously is morally bankrupt, otherwise he wouldn't be "in the dog selling business". :smmadder:


----------

